# Do you take Selfies?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

i dont


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nope, I think people generally take way too many selfies.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

Every now and then, but I feel like an idiot doing it and they usually suck so I don't use them


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

No, they're garbage.


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Yea...no


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Only in an ironic hipster way. Unless using a real camera (like my avatar at left) counts.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

No I look terrible in pictures.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope i hate seen pictures of my self


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll occasionally take one and sometimes post it in that pic thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. I hate having my picture taken, even if I'm doing it myself, lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I do not...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sometimes, most of my pictures on here selfie's. I'm not a selfomaniac, though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to but not really anymore, just only when I dye my hair or something (which isn't very often). I'm not that photogenic.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

No, i dont even like seeing my face on the screen when the camera is reversed, let alone the still shot.

I took a selfie the other day with a beautiful back drop, that i was going to send to my female (online) friend, but the outcome just made me feel like ****


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Kodi said:


> Every now and then, but I feel like an idiot doing it and they usually suck so I don't use them


Same here. I approximated it as "no".

I found not all that long ago that I hate selfies because I'm used to how I look in the mirror, and selfies aren't mirrored. It causes me to hate every one of them.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

hell no


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

looking at my face makes me cringe...
so, no.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No. I'm not fond of how I show up in pictures, so I avoid being in them.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Selfies are for normies.

Plus I'm so horribly ugly that I would make people puke.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Only when I look cute or need a new fb profile pic 

Which is like once in a blue moon


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I take selfies when I'm bored. Do I actually post any? Maybe one in a million.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

When I a catch a fish. Idk why my hair looks worse in the picture.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


>


*giggles* LOVE it!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

And the answer is _very_ rarely. Like another poster, usually when I've done something like color my hair. And agree that there are those who take far too many of them. It seems incredibly narcissistic.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Funny how the internet can take something as innocent as taking a picture of yourself and turn it into the most obnoxious and annoying thing ever. Makes me want to hit those people with a shovel.

Also, I despise looking at my face, so no pictures for me, please.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

I have proudly never taken one in my entire life. I was once asked to take one with my grandparents but I couldn't figure out how to hold the damn thing so someone else had to take it, heh.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

*is totally_ not_ hypocritical for changing avatar


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I do it sometimes. A selfie is a picture of ones face? I think everyone takes a selfie from time to time.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sometimes yes. and sometimes naked body ones too...  i like to see what i am packin


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Personally i would if i had a front camera on my phone

but i dont and everytime i have to get a foto have to ask someone and i just cant be screwed..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If you want any kind of an online profile, you need pictures.
And if you don't really socialize and have pictures taken _for you_, well...

So. Yeah. Sometimes. Grudgingly. With a mirror.


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

I rarely rarely do. And I delete them afterwards. I just want to see what I look like to others, since I look really different with my face flipped.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

If there's a purpose for it then I will, but I don't think I've taken a selfie just for the sake of it.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

only when my hair behaves or my outfit's new or my panties are 2 cute & only when the lighting is good & only when i don't feel like _total _****


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> If you want any kind of an online profile, you need pictures.
> And if you don't really socialize and have pictures taken _for you_, well...
> 
> So. Yeah. Sometimes. Grudgingly. With a mirror.


So that's why I have no SAS-friends! :doh


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Selfies are inevitable when I need to select a new profile pic of my face but I don't have anyone to take a photo of me or I don't have photos of myself lying around because, y'know, I can't stand the sight of myself.

...aaand this is partly why I no longer use Facebook.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

I do, but I end up deleting them 99% of the time


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I took one for the picture thread here. About the only time in my lifetime. There is something very odd, narcissistic, and depressing about constantly taking pictures of oneself and blasting them all over the social media. 

And seeing how I never get out and do anything and have no other pictures of myself with other people or participating in activities I think it would like quite desperate and sad.

Did catch a fish the other day though, had a friend snap that, and now it adorns my social media pages, so I look just a bit less crazy.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've taken one selfie in my entire life. It was for a girl that used to be on here, no longer is. She was bugging me for months to send her a pic, so I finally broke down and did it. We're still friends on fb.

I don't have any pics on fb...I don't even have a profile pic. I actually got into it with my sister recently because she kept tagging me and posting pics of me. I asked her politely to please stop, and she got all butthurt. I just do not like having my picture taken, and never did, even as a child.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rarely in public but I like to from time to time so that I can add effects & have cool artsy shots of myself


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's been a long time since I have taken a picture of myself. But yes, I have taken a few. Most of them get deleted though because I hate the way I look. And they are selfies because I don't want anyone else to take my picture.


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

I avoid selfies mostly too. I sometimes update my picture (after like 15 different tries) I hate the way I look in reverse lol. Im used to mirrors as well.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


----------



## islanders (Dec 15, 2014)

I have never voluntarily taken a picture of myself in my entire life. I was gonna take one for the picture thread (as practice I guess) but I took a look in the mirror and thought better of it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

yes, my phone is full of them


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no. i've been wondering if i'll regret not having documented what i looked like at certain ages, but so far i haven't really cared. i might in the future, though....when my face starts melting more.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Only while intoxicated, gotta admit I think they turn out well.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes, but I would never get a selfie stick, and when I take them near people, I don't smile because I don't want it to look obvious.

It's only because I don't really like photos other people take of me, and in most of them, I look like I'm in a really bad mood.

I can only smile properly in photos I take myself.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea I do take selfies sometimes with my friends..
I happened to headed that it can turn into an addiction don't know how far that's true..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

I do not, I don't think that I am very photogenic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rarely. Only dick pics.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No, because I don't want to make the baby Jesus cry.

If I was beautiful I'd take them all the time. Because I'm a narcissist.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Funny how the internet can take something as innocent as taking a picture of yourself and turn it into the most obnoxious and annoying thing ever. Makes me want to hit those people with a shovel.
> 
> Also, I despise looking at my face, so no pictures for me, please.


^This

I've taken pictures of myself in the past, but I never called them selfies. I find the 'word' really annoying. I don't like how I look so I normally avoid pictures of myself.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I absolutely hate how I look so NO.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't taken a picture of myself in almost two years.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

YES
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

No way


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

markwalters2 said:


>


f***in A


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

The term "selfie" in and if itself makes my ****ing skin crawl. I mean, we all take one or two pictures of ourselves for social media and whatnot, but the "selfie" craze has gone off the deep end. They have "selfie sticks" now. Seriously. With great technology comes great narcissism.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes. I used to take a lot of selfies back then but I rarely take selfies now. I just don't feel like using up my memory for my selfies.


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mikko said:


> Yes. I used to take a lot of selfies back then but I rarely take selfies now. I just don't feel like using up my memory for my selfies.


You must not have much memory on your phone.


----------



## Babyblueboo96 (Jul 7, 2015)

*I do...*
*but mine dont seem to come out as pretty as every one elses :/ especially when i use the front camera*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yess!


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

undertakerfreak1127 said:


> You must not have much memory on your phone.


Actually I have more than enough spaces in my phone but I don't like taking so much selfies right now. We don't always look good and I take selfies occasionally. I'd rather take pictures of beautiful scenery and foods. I even don't understand my friend who takes a lot of selfies every time even when she doesn't look good.



markwalters2 said:


>


This guy is wasting Hershey's :lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

My condo overlooks the pool...and there was a group of young women, college I presume, by the water's edge. Nearby, was a selfie-stick.

Yes, there was an urge to jump to the concrete below.


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> My condo overlooks the pool...and there was a group of young women, college I presume, by the water's edge. Nearby, was a selfie-stick.
> 
> Yes, there was an urge to jump to the concrete below.


People don't realize that on top of making this country look worse, these selfie sticks actually pose hazards, which is why I feel no shame in snapping them over my knee when some doofus pulls one out while I'm walking.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

undertakerfreak1127 said:


> People don't realize that on top of making this country look worse, these selfie sticks actually pose hazards, which is why I feel no shame in snapping them over my knee when some doofus pulls one out while I'm walking.


These people also dangerously use the selfie stick while driving and cause accidents for themselves.


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, but only when I *feel* attractive or good about myself. Once a year tbh.


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mikko said:


> These people also dangerously use the selfie stick while driving and cause accidents for themselves.


I haven't seen that yet, but knowing this country I'll bet it's happened at least 50 times.


----------



## someone117 (Jul 18, 2015)

god no, i would probably create a new kind of virus or give someone nightmares as ugly as i am


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

no, im not that full of myself


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

I do take selfies just to remind myself how ugly I am.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think selfies are vain. I only did a few when I was trying out online dating. Then I ran into some online social problems with people and I stopped.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

I do on snapchat with people I know haha


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Occasionally I do, about once a year or so. No one else will take pics of me wearing an Optimus Prime helmet, so it's always up to myself to do it.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah i do.

But i look ugly on all selfies, so i always delete them lol.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Always gotta make time for some selfies.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

My mother likes taking pictures of me all the time when we go out and I can't look at myself in them, it makes me cringe. It makes me even more nervous to know she probably puts them on her Facebook for everyone to see.. 

I might take a selfie sometimes after I get a haircut, but it's still takes forever for me to post one I like because I'm so horribly unphotogenic.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sometimes but its still uncomfortable


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't see anything wrong with taking selfies when it comes to profile pics. When I was a teenager, I used to set the camera on 10 seconds before the picture is taken so that it would look like someone else was taking my picture. XD Lame. I know.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I do but it is to try and better my self esteem since my self esteem is that of a potato. :O


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm guilty but I only do it once in awhile or if I'm feeling confident.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

I do occasionally, and I agonize over taking one that just looks decent, where I look nice but not too showing or vain. It takes multiple tries -- especially since I don't have a smartphone with a front-facing camera, so I have to guess if I'm even in the frame -- and a lot of times I get tired of snapping so many pics, so I just settle with whatever's the least ugly.


----------

